# [Verkauf] Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Omega



## Scholdarr (15. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte hier eine gebrauchte Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Omega Grafikkarte verkaufen. Sie wurde im Oktober 2014 neu gekauft und fristete ihr Dasein seitdem in meinem Spielerechner. Nun musste sie einer GTX 1080 weichen, weshalb ich die Karte hier anbiete. Mit dieser Karte lassen sich dank der werksmäßigen Übertaktung und dem darüber hinaus gehenden hohen Übertaktungspotenzial alle aktuellen Spiele noch problemlos zocken, bei FullHD auch auf sehr hohen Einstellungen. Ich selbst habe damit noch kürzlich Titel wie The Division, Assassins Creed Unity, Battlefield 1, FIFA 18, Tomb Raider, Dishonored 2 usw. auf sehr hohen Einstellungen und stabilen FPS gezockt.

Die Karte ist in einem technisch und optisch einwandfreien Zustand (siehe Fotos). Natürlich hat sich im Laufe der Zeit etwas Staub angesammelt, aber das hält sich sehr in Grenzen. Vor dem Versand wird die Karte auch noch mal so gut es geht gereinigt. Selbstverständlich wurde die Karte nie auseinander genommen bzw. der Kühlkörper abgenommen. Die Karte befindet sich somit im Originalzustand.

Die GTX 970 wurde direkt nach dem Kauf einmal leicht über die werksmäßige Übertaktung übertaktet für Benchmarks (was durch den sehr guten Lüfter auch problemlos möglich ist). Danach lief sie seit nunmehr über drei Jahren ohne Probleme und stabil auf Werkstakt. Die Karte ist im 2D-Betrieb flüsterleise, da der Lüfter ausgeschaltet ist. Im 3D-Modus sorgt der sehr gute Lüfter sowohl für vergleichsweise niedrige Temperaturwerte als auch für ein leises Betriebsgeräusch. Die Karte benötigt 2,5 Slots und hat einen massiven, schweren Kühlkörper, sollte man vor dem Kauf beachten. 

Die Karte wird in Originalverpackung inkl. allem Original-Zubehör versendet (Grafikkarte in antistatischer Tasche, Originalkarton, zwei Stromkabel, DVI auf VGA Adapter, Kurzanleitung, Treiber-CD, Schutzpins).

Specs: GeForce(R) GTX 970 AMP! Omega | ZOTAC

Wer noch mehr Infos braucht, kann mir gerne eine PN schreiben.

VB Preis: 180,00 € (inkl. Versand)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

